

Money Wins Elections Infographic - onosendai
http://letsfreecongress.org

======
3825
How would you divide your $100 between the POTUS-hopeful, the two Senator-
hopefuls, and the House-member-hopeful? Do you hedge and give money to more
than one candidate? Do you pool your money together to a pool fund[1]? How is
this $100 supposed to help? Don't the politicians have to come out and reach
out to people to get their $100? How do they fund this initial reach-out
campaign? At the end of the day, will 7.5 billion dollars be enough?

[1]Can a pool fund spend the money as they choose? Can a group of a hundred
people pool their money and choose to send someone to DC? Can that one person
use this money on personal expenses? Can the pool pay this one person a salary
so he can spend something on personal expenses?

